# Who are your "Unpopular" Dreamies?



## sloanyboloney (Feb 8, 2014)

Who are your "Unpopular" Dreamies? 
And why? (optional)

I am desperately seeking Benedict, but feel he gets voided. probably immediately, 
and that is so not cool. Does anyone else feel the same? 

By the end of the month I am getting a 2DS and another copy of ACNL to create a home for "unpopular" villagers. The Void is such a sad thought.

Anyway Benedict shares the same birthday as me - I do realize how cheesy this is- and because of my crush on Benedict Cumberbatch. (SHERLOCK). I can also relate to his lazy personality. Hahaha. He may not have a classic cute/cool look. But I think he is adorable, very classic. 

Alfonso was the first to give me his picture/be my bestie in ACWW. I thought that was sweet, I didn't even try. Besides an Alligator emulating Mario is kinda funny.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 8, 2014)

I love Bill; we have the same birthday and he's a DUCK


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 8, 2014)

Two of my dreamies, Sally and Tiffany are pretty unpopular. Sally was my bestie and gave me a photo in ACWW and ACCF, so naturally I've had an attachment to her. Tiffany just looks cool as heck. I dont really know why I want tiffany, but I do.. A LOT.


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 8, 2014)

pompom!!! she's been in every animal crossing so far, but i only saw her for the first time in new leaf whilst i was playing hide-and-seek on the island and she is so totally cute! thankfully, because of her unpopularity, she was easy to obtain and now i have her forever and ever ;Q;


----------



## Pequepanda (Feb 8, 2014)

I love Maelle and Rory :3 <3


----------



## sloanyboloney (Feb 8, 2014)

I like Bill too. I find the Jock personalities repettive, but some of my favorites are Jocks. Roald is a good example.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mickeydamouse said:


> Two of my dreamies, Sally and Tiffany are pretty unpopular. Sally was my bestie and gave me a photo in ACWW and ACCF, so naturally I've had an attachment to her. Tiffany just looks cool as heck. I dont really know why I want tiffany, but I do.. A LOT.



Hahaha. Tiffany does have a look.

- - - Post Merge - - -



twerkstrider said:


> pompom!!! she's been in every animal crossing so far, but i only saw her for the first time in new leaf whilst i was playing hide-and-seek on the island and she is so totally cute! thankfully, because of her unpopularity, she was easy to obtain and now i have her forever and ever ;Q;



Pompom reminds me of Ducktales

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pequepanda said:


> I love Maelle and Rory :3 <3



I am not a fan of Maelle - no offense - I didn't understand personalities in ACWW and her snooty personality I took too personal and she gave me a hard time. Hahaha. I like Rory, though.


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 8, 2014)

Sly is one of my favorites, and I've only ever seen one or two other people who have been looking for him.


----------



## Cascade (Feb 8, 2014)

Elvis <3


----------



## MannyK (Feb 8, 2014)

Three of my dreamies, Monique, Ken and Lily are pretty unpopular. I have Monique but I cant find Ken or Lily anywhere, they probably get voided...


----------



## Siren137 (Feb 8, 2014)

I love Astrid! She was a starter for me, I never knew there were kangaroos before this so I was shocked in a good way! Astrid just makes me laugh and I love her design. You rarely see her come up on here and when she does she always get voided!


----------



## reikocakes (Feb 8, 2014)

*Mine would be Roscoe, Tiffany, Muffy, and Victoria..I don't know if my dreamies are unpopular but I never really see them in people's dreamies nor have I encounter their threads in the Villager Trading Plaza.*


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 8, 2014)

ROSCOOOOOE


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 8, 2014)

Barold!!!

i love him from the moment I first met him. OMG this cutie had won over all other dreamies<3


----------



## sloanyboloney (Feb 8, 2014)

I like Sly, Lily, Astrid too. Ken looks so intense I like that. Hahaha. 

I have seen Lily up for free or trade, but never Ken 

I almost had Astrid but my internet wasn't working so I lost her. Still bitter about that. However I did get Bam. He was a guilty pleasure. Another Jock.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2014)

Ricky!!!


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 8, 2014)

reikocakes said:


> Mine would be Roscoe, Tiffany, Muffy, and Victoria..I don't know if my dreamies are unpopular but I never really see them in people's dreamies nor have I encounter their threads in the Villager Trading Plaza.



Roscoe and Muffy both are relatively popular.


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 8, 2014)

Cyrano. 'nuff said


----------



## Atalie (Feb 8, 2014)

I really liked Chow! He was really adorable. Big grumpy panda bear c: I had him in my town before I reset. If he comes by again, I'm definitely going to keep him!


----------



## nyenisu (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine is Peggy because she has my name. :'D


----------



## momayo (Feb 8, 2014)

Gabi. She also took me the longest to obtain :T 

Eunice and Vesta were also pretty hard to come by! Though I think they're somewhat more popular than Gabi?


----------



## Mars1040 (Feb 8, 2014)

I looked at the villager tiers list on here and I was shocked to see Yuka and Pierce on the bottom, they're two of my favorites. On another note: I also like Stitches and I feel like he's unobtainable since everyone wants him.


----------



## theviolentlolita (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been looking for Hans, and you'd think because he's a Yeti he'd be more popular but nope! He gets auto-voided a lot too


----------



## Celes (Feb 8, 2014)

He's not really a dreamie since he is one of my starter villagers. But I just love Cube! xP I think he is really adorable and I love the lazy personalities and penguins. And I really like those plus signs in his eyes for some reason xD.


----------



## Noir (Feb 8, 2014)

I always loved Rasher and Del. :[ Two of my absolute favorites. Grah.

Why?

Rasher is an angry pig. Del is a purplish blue Gator. Two of which are my favorite animals, other than snakes. But they don't have snakes in ACNL. Or any AC. So, Pigs and Gators it is!


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm probably the only one here who wants Sparro in my town(and I already have him).
Jacques and Katt are also fairly unpopular.


----------



## sloanyboloney (Feb 8, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> ROSCOOOOOE



Roscoe seems cool. I like his look, kinda goth intense. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sn0wxyuki said:


> Barold!!!
> 
> i love him from the moment I first met him. OMG this cutie had won over all other dreamies<3



I have never even heard of him. His beard is cute though, it makes him look distinguished. What is his personality?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Ricky!!!



Hahahaha Ricky! He def looks like a villager that wears his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## Stitched (Feb 8, 2014)

Dotty is in tier five (last time I checked at least she was) and I'm surprised.  I think she's one of the cutest bunnies!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 8, 2014)

My main unpopular ones are Muffy and Elvis.  I want a fancy-themed town though, so they're pretty much the best ones I have !  The rest of them are in fairly high tiers for the popular rating. *A*


----------



## DarkRose407 (Feb 8, 2014)

Barold and probably Sly as well. I adore them both and they both grew on me, I can never let them go. I think Barold is super adorable and Sly is just plain awesome to me.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 8, 2014)

Kiki and Ribbot were my top two favorites and while neither is super unpopular, neither is OMG I WANT THEM NOWWWW popular.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 8, 2014)

I love Mac and Shari. The rest of my dreamies would be considered popular, but those two are at the bottom of the barrel. Not really sure why, because I think they're both extremely adorable. Mac was my first jock move-in, and I recently acquired Shari as well. So yay! c:


----------



## feminist (Feb 8, 2014)

Blanche~ I don't know how unpopular she is though
also Katt, but she's one of the "popular unpopular" villagers if you know what i mean


----------



## cheezu (Feb 8, 2014)

Katt, though as feminist said, she has her own share of fans.
Also, Henry, my smug. He wasn't a dreamie initially but he's my original smug and I just think he's very cute. I got really attached to him. :3
I'm really starting to like Bree now (although I haven't gotten her yet but I think she's just super adorable).
I also like Monique, Tiffany, Hazel and Frita - I wouldn't exactly call them my "dreamies" but I'd like to have them in my second town if I ever set up one.


----------



## Oblivion9312 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm trying to throw together a cat/wolf town, so most of my dream villagers are popular. However, if I had a couple more spaces or another town there are a lot of villagers that I would love to have who aren't quite so popular. Jeremiah, Rolf, Filbert, and Bill, just to name a few.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

Buck, Blaire and Wendy~


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Buck, Blaire and Wendy~



Blaire is perfect <3 she's my birthday sister.


----------



## Bui (Feb 9, 2014)

Rizzo.


----------



## DJjeff20 (Feb 9, 2014)

My unpopular dreamies are Celia and Rooney. I don't understand why Celia isn't popular. Her colors and overall look are gorgeous and she's such a sweetheart and definitely bestie material IMHO. And I LOVE Rooney's sporty look and I love his overall look and colors. I also love cranky's because underneath they're all big softies <3 I also love his little brown slick hair.


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 9, 2014)

skweegee said:


> Rizzo.



I totally used to have Rizzo, if only she were still in my town I'd give her to you


----------



## Dewy (Feb 9, 2014)

skweegee said:


> Rizzo.



Are you looking for him? He's living in my town and I'd like to get him out. I'll tell you when he's moving, if you want


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 9, 2014)

Margie <3 She shares a birthday with me!


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 9, 2014)

Elvis and Tex. :3
I didn't really like them at first, but now I love them!
Tex was also the first one to give me his picture. I think he's adorable.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Feb 9, 2014)

Gaston! He's so underated! Yes, he's a bit creepy, but I like him!
Muffy, I just got her recently~ She's a gothic lolita, fair enough!


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 9, 2014)

sloanyboloney said:


> Who are your "Unpopular" Dreamies?
> And why? (optional)
> 
> I am desperately seeking Benedict, but feel he gets voided. probably immediately,
> ...


Oh, you and I are not on the same page. I voided his fat a%^ the minute he moved out. No offense. Everyone thinks differently.
Anyway, I wanted Chow and finally got him around New Year's. I like him because we're both Chinese and I'm trying to make an Asian themed town.


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 9, 2014)

Mallary and Pate! Mallary was my best friend in AC:GC, and Pate in AC:WW. I don't think I'd want them both in my New Leaf town, just because they're both blue ducks. But I love their attitudes! Somehow, when other villagers use their same lines it's just not the same. I miss them!

Also, I know Tabby gets a lot of hate from some, but I love her, too. Including her face! 

(My general favorites are Mallary, Pate, Kabuki, Baabara, Tabby, Roscoe, Maple, Savannah, Gabi, Chief, and Rolf--I know some of them, like Kabuki, are more popular, though.)


----------



## sloanyboloney (Feb 9, 2014)

skweegee said:


> Rizzo.



Rizzo said something kinda rude to me while visiting my friends town. So....I am not much of a fan. Hahaha
All in good fun though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



saehanfox said:


> Oh, you and I are not on the same page. I voided his fat a%^ the minute he moved out. No offense. Everyone thinks differently.
> Anyway, I wanted Chow and finally got him around New Year's. I like him because we're both Chinese and I'm trying to make an Asian themed town.



 I appreciate your honesty. Hahaha. Look forward to Dream Addressing your Chinese themed town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJjeff20 said:


> My unpopular dreamies are Celia and Rooney. I don't understand why Celia isn't popular. Her colors and overall look are gorgeous and she's such a sweetheart and definitely bestie material IMHO. And I LOVE Rooney's sporty look and I love his overall look and colors. I also love cranky's because underneath they're all big softies <3 I also love his little brown slick hair.



I had to look up Celia. She is pretty. I like her green trim. I want her in my town.


----------



## ignatz (Feb 9, 2014)

Barold. He was the first I ever got but it definitely took some time.


----------



## harime (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmmm...? I'm guessing Kid Cat but I honestly don't know which ones are unpopular :s


----------



## Ras (Feb 9, 2014)

Athelwyn said:


> Mallary and Pate! Mallary was my best friend in AC:GC, and Pate in AC:WW. I don't think I'd want them both in my New Leaf town, just because they're both blue ducks. But I love their attitudes! Somehow, when other villagers use their same lines it's just not the same. I miss them!



We see things differently, because Mallary is purely purple to my eyes.  Regardless, I love that li'l duck.  If it had only been Fauna meeting me at the train, I might have kept the town, but Mallary made it official.

I have never seen a town other than mine with Antonio.  I think I'm the only one on the planet with him.  I have no plans to let him go.  Partly BECAUSE nobody else has him, so that makes my town a little unique, and partly because he's just a cool guy.  I like the animals with bushy tails, and I have two ostriches and Antonio.  Haha.


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 9, 2014)

You can view my town whenever you have the chance. The dream code is in my sig, but I need to update it soon. btw I'm surprised at your response to my comment and I appreciate you being more mature than others by accepting other people's opinions. If you want, you might be able to meet Benedict on Main St though I don't know if you can go into the shopping district in other people's dream town.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 9, 2014)

Rodney, Hamlet, Clay, Ozzie.. Why no love?! <33


----------



## Ras (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't care for Clay because masks are kind of weird.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 9, 2014)

Antonio, who is a starter in my current town. I love him. Plus, anteaters are cute in this game. <3
Also, Hamphrey, who is also a starter in my current town. I'm not sure if he's very popular or not, but I adore him. His little tooth that sticks out is adorable. <3

EDIT: Keeping in mind, I don't have dreamies, so these are just villagers I like and want to keep.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 9, 2014)

I think my most unpopular ones would be Peanut and Octavian? I think... :3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 9, 2014)

Tabby all the way


----------



## Ras (Feb 9, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Antonio, who is a starter in my current town. I love him. Plus, anteaters are cute in this game. <3
> Also, Hamphrey, who is also a starter in my current town. I'm not sure if he's very popular or not, but I adore him. His little tooth that sticks out is adorable. <3



I'm amused by little Hamphrey being cranky.  I enjoy seeing him in dreams.



Yui Z said:


> I think my most unpopular ones would be Peanut and Octavian? I think... :3



Surely Octavian is popular?  Just the fact that he's one of three octopi.  I like my crankies, so I think he's pretty cool.


----------



## applejo (Feb 9, 2014)

My last dreamie is Purrl. :3 I've never seen that somebody is looking for him. My 10th villager will move tomorrow (Doc, if somebody wants him. ) and then I will start my search for Purrl! :]


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 9, 2014)

Tiffany, Nate and Annalise. I have tried so hard to get my babies but they always escape my grasp! I have only gotten Tiffany(thanks Lennox!) and am getting Annalise soon. But if anybody has Nate and they don't want him, tell me.


----------



## Coolio15 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty much my entire town is full of my "unpopular dreamies", excluding Molly and Hamphrey.


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 9, 2014)

Sydney, Eugene (ish), Tom, Rocket, Astrid, Boomer and Tank


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 9, 2014)

Vladimir  We too also share a birthday, and since he was in my Let's Go To The City town since the start, he's really grown on me. It's funny though, because he was also in my New Leaf town as an original!!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

The sheep i suppose..
and Sydney & Ozzie


----------



## Carissa (Feb 9, 2014)

Mitzi, Cally, Bree, Dora, Bones, Cyrano<3


----------



## Farobi (Feb 9, 2014)

Avery. I mean what's_ not _to like about him?


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 9, 2014)

If we're referring to this chart, then it would be Walker and Celia 
I've never seen Walker being voided though and I actually saw quite a lot of people looking for him
Maybe because they had him in previous AC games? Just like I had him in CF's town and wanted him back in NL ^^
I'm no longer looking for dreamies but Ed and Daisy were also in my list and they aren't popular


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 9, 2014)

Walker and bones?
I really don't know, but they're the ones I always see on autovoid


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is Twiggy, always seems to be on auto-void


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Drift. Thinking of getting either him or Bam as my jock dreamie :3


----------



## Aromatisse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lily is my all time favourite. c:


----------



## Kahzel (Feb 9, 2014)

prety much every single villager except Merengue and Whitney (and probably Genji and Francine, and maaaaybe Bam).


----------



## estypest (Feb 9, 2014)

Boo_is_dead said:


> If we're referring to this chart, then it would be Walker and Celia
> I've never seen Walker being voided though and I actually saw quite a lot of people looking for him
> Maybe because they had him in previous AC games? Just like I had him in CF's town and wanted him back in NL ^^
> I'm no longer looking for dreamies but Ed and Daisy were also in my list and they aren't popular



Dang, I voided my Walker a few days ago, didn't seem like anyone wanted him


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 9, 2014)

My four most unpopular are probably Sly, Soleil, Hopper, and Agnes. They usually get voided but I found have all four of them now (Pietro is my last dreamie, and where he's so popular, he's hard to get).

I like Sly because I think he's the cutest jock, and I find alligators are cute. Especially a camouflage alligator.

I like Soleil because she's so tiny and cute, and she's my favorite snooty.

Hopper has been my favorite since my first town ever, in WW. Crankies have been my favorite personality since I've had Hopper.

I like Agnes because she's a pig, an pigs are super cute. I think the uchi personality fits the pigs best, and Agnes is so nice and cute but people don't like her because of her name.


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 9, 2014)

estypest said:


> Dang, I voided my Walker a few days ago, didn't seem like anyone wanted him



Maybe nobody wants him here? But I'm pretty sure you would have found someone for him on reddit/tumblr


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 9, 2014)

Poncho is underrated. To me, he's worth more than Stitches, Bluebear, and all the other cubs that overshadow him.


----------



## sloanyboloney (Feb 9, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> Margie <3 She shares a birthday with me!



Yeah Margie is really cute. I'd want her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ItachiKouyou said:


> Gaston! He's so underated! Yes, he's a bit creepy, but I like him!
> Muffy, I just got her recently~ She's a gothic lolita, fair enough!




He reminds me of Wario a bit. Muffy's eyes distrurb me. Hahaha but I like her coloring.


----------



## MetaTriforce (Feb 9, 2014)

Axel the elephant is one of my favorite jocks. He was one of my first villagers in my town in Animal Crossing on the GameCube, so I was really happy to see him as of my original 5 villagers in New Leaf.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dora. She is better than any other mouse that ever existed.


----------



## sloanyboloney (Feb 9, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> You can view my town whenever you have the chance. The dream code is in my sig, but I need to update it soon. btw I'm surprised at your response to my comment and I appreciate you being more mature than others by accepting other people's opinions. If you want, you might be able to meet Benedict on Main St though I don't know if you can go into the shopping district in other people's dream town.



Ok cool I def will visit.
Thanks for your comment about being accepting. Of course this thread is all in good fun, besides I find the less popular dreamies have more of a story than looks or "popularity".
Like birthday's or other games.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 9, 2014)

Phil.  He goes well with Phoebe.  He's in my town.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 9, 2014)

Cousteau. Its very sad to see him go bottom of the barrel. 
I mean look at his mustache and brown spots, everything that he has that appeals to me. So yeah, he's one of my dreamies.


----------



## Imstillyourzelda (Feb 9, 2014)

I really love Elise.

She was one of my starters and I'm pretty sure I'm _still_ going to be keeping her for a while, if not forever. I only recently found out she was rather unpopular, probably because of her appearance, but I think she's really cute. She's lovely and funny and I enjoy talking to her. I thought she was precious the first time I laid eyes on her *_*


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 25, 2016)

So I was reading your signature and I just realized we have quite a few of the same villagers, I also have Molly, Poppy, and Agent S! 

On a side note, I'm not really sure what my unpopular dreamies are, I know one is Pietro. He's adorable imo but I know a lot of people find him ugly/creepy, but I love him and his bright colors!  Another one that I can think of seems to be Chadder, he might be popular, but he doesn't seem to be. Personally though I think he's cute, plus he's very unique looking which is always cool.

(e) umm I know I hit reply on one of the posts, but it's not really showing up.......


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Mar 25, 2016)

I love Beardo! He's got to be my #1 dreamie, even though a lot of people don't like him... I think he's awesome!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 25, 2016)

Well mostly all my animals in zebilage 
The one that it's very popular is fauna
But other :/ not so much a bit flora

Anyways its savannah I remember in my other games
If I had a chances for animals to leave I do it for the zebra
Because on the GameCube one she was there <3
She so sweet my ultimate buddy
Were like sister


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 25, 2016)

An unpopular dreamie of mine (who I already have) is Pudge. I like him because he honestly reminds me of Winnie the Pooh with that confused expression he has and his personality. He also has a really cute design and catchphrase in my opinion. I'm really desperate to get a log bench for him because he would look adorable sitting on it, and he'd look like classic Pooh sitting on his thinking log.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 25, 2016)

Farobi said:


> Avery. I mean what's_ not _to like about him?



Avery is the best. I lost him in my town and I was heartbroken :/ RIP


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Mar 25, 2016)

Tucker. Tucker is a cute lilttle elephant/mammoth and idk why not many people want him! hes also PERFECT for a disney themed town! its sad he is teir 6 though.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 25, 2016)

Lucky!


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Mar 25, 2016)

Pequepanda said:


> I love Maelle and Rory :3 <3



100% this. These two have been my best villagers, lately, constantly buying my things at Re-Tail, constantly giving me things, the list goes on.


----------



## focus (Mar 25, 2016)

pekoe, gala and chester. i used to have them all but i let them go for other dreamies like beau and stitches though pekoe left without me knowing ssigh


----------



## ams (Mar 25, 2016)

Probably Lionel. I absolutely adore him <3


----------



## kcarly11 (Mar 25, 2016)

I like Tucker, Pietro, Katt, Tiffany, Pashmina, Amelia, Goldie, Rocco, Alfonso, Graham and Hopper  I've had them all before. They were all incredibly sweet.


----------



## davidlblack (Apr 6, 2016)

Shari, Grizzly, Stinky, Static, Nate, Cheri, Rolf and many mooore


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 6, 2016)

Bruce and Muffy


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 6, 2016)

Sally,  Caroline, Agent S, Tia, Sheldon, Chadder, Cally, Ricky, Doc, O'Hare, Bonbon, Mira and Hazel all wonderful.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 6, 2016)

Cousteau, Cheri, Pashmina, and Timbra are the lowest in my list, I think. I don't know why Timbra's so unpopular, I think she's really pretty.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 6, 2016)

Rooney and Bangle forever!


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 6, 2016)

Im pretty sure some1 was selling Benedict xD


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 6, 2016)

All of the koala villagers, and Walt. I think only 1 is tier 3 or 4. I fell in love with the Koalas when I saw Melba. I also needed a cranky and thought kangaroos would go well with the koala. Walt seemed cooler than Rooney. When I eventually get all of the peppy pwp I'll get another kangaroo.


----------



## N a t (Apr 6, 2016)

I think my most unpopular dreamie ended up being Agnes. I've obtained all of my dreamies for some time to come, but Agnes is tier 4 or 5 according to the new Villager popularity list by Alexi  She was also a low tier when the list was being handled by Houndoomed


----------



## Cascade (Apr 6, 2016)

mine is Elmer


----------



## treetops (Apr 6, 2016)

Pinky, Olaf, Amelia, Tiffany, Antonio, Rod, Moe, Chadder and Pashmina are some of my dreamies. <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

Scoot. He's tier 4 now but was tier 5 when I got him. It took about a week to find him so not that long because I thought it was gonna take ages. He's the best jock ever I can't believe I never noticed him before.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 6, 2016)

Was looking for Marcie and Chow for a very long time. I finally found Chow but everybody seems to autovoid poor Marcie. I find them both to be adorable.


----------



## The Krusty Dabb (Apr 6, 2016)

Gayle the pretty pink gator :3


----------



## Fresco3332 (Apr 7, 2016)

Cyrano is very unpopular but he's such a great villager, his house is quite nice too. Another villager is Pippy who is probably the least popular peppy rabbit in this game.


----------



## Vaati_Reborn (Apr 7, 2016)

Well going by the tier list. 
Blanche (Tier 4)
Avery (Tier 5)
Papi (Tier 5)
Tabby (Tier 6)
Sparro (Tier 6) Though I'm still mixed between him and Rudy for permanent jock  
IDK who my permanent smug will be but the contenders Jacques, Ken and Kidd are low tier.

Also lots of my favorite villagers I want in my town temporarily are low tier . Anchovy, Robin and Drift to name a few.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 7, 2016)

Tipper and Bianca.


----------



## Retroself (Apr 7, 2016)

Simon. Simon for me. He's just a cute little monkey! Lol

Another villager that I kinda covet is Patty. She has a simple yet adorable design and I like that she's not popular; it makes her unique to me. And she's a cow, and they're is only 3 cows in the game. Another uniqueness factor (at least to me)


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

My dreamys that are in the low tiers are Tom, Merry, and Katt and maybe Kidcat? Need to check the tier list.


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 7, 2016)

So many of my own villagers. Most of them are in Tiers 5 and 6.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 7, 2016)

Seriously Benedict grew on me, i'm a little sad i got rid of him because now i see a lot of people asking around about him 
My "unpopular" dreamie is Chester, and I'm honestly surprised more people don't like him. i have a feeling he's gonna move up sooner or later in the tiers. I love all the panda villagers and none of them really seem to be sought after except Pekoe.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Apr 7, 2016)

My least popular dreamie, although still quite popular, would be maybe Chevre. I have no clue why shes not at least tier 2, shes adorable.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 7, 2016)

Shari the uchi monkey is a fave of mine. She's cute for starters plus she reminds me of my baby god daughter who always says 'cheeky' (especially at monkeys) and shari's saying is 'cheeky' haha


----------



## Whisper (Apr 7, 2016)

Almost all of my villagers are unpopular except for Rudy and maybe Muffy.


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 16, 2016)

Samson Goose and Alfonso


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Apr 16, 2016)

Aesthetic said:


> I love Bill; we have the same birthday and he's a DUCK



Yes! I love bill be sadly I don't really like Jocks that much I find them annoying and plus his
colour scheme wouldn't really fit in my town otherwise I would have him C:

Goldie and Teddy are quiet underrated, I think they are great! The same with Blanche (that's how you
spell it right? idk) They are so cool and plus they have really nice looking houses and their homes
actually look like normal ones from the outside! 

All my dreamies are pretty popular *-* oh well at least it will be pretty use to find them!


----------



## Mentagon (Apr 16, 2016)

ED!! <3 and Grizzly, mainly. I'm pretty basic when it comes to my other favorites, but those two are top three material for sure.


----------



## FuwaKiwi (Apr 16, 2016)

I really like Sparro <3. He's currently in Tier 6.


----------



## evi (Apr 16, 2016)

Tom


----------



## piercedhorizon (Apr 16, 2016)

I love Phil & Margie! I just have a attachment to Phil because of his personality and he just has the coolest colors in him! Margie is also super cute because shes an elephant!


----------



## Byebi (Apr 16, 2016)

Doc has been a dreamie of mine for such a long time ;-;


----------



## Minni (Apr 16, 2016)

My dreamies at the moment are Chevre and Willow! :3


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 16, 2016)

Bangle and Midge are awesome! I don't understand how they arent popular


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 16, 2016)

oh god theres so many of them just look at my two towns below, but I abolsutely love them all!

-Timbra
-Bettina
-Avery
-Annalise
-Vic
-Paula

I love each one so much!!


----------



## Usuals (Apr 16, 2016)

Moe and Jay. I just can't understand how they're both not at least tier 3.


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 16, 2016)

Colton, Mott, Baabara, Bangle D: I don't understand how Colton isn't so popular O: I thought he would be, so that was interesting. And then Mott, because I just like lions! That and I wanted a Jock, so I chose him as my Lion Jock villager~
Bangle and Baabara were both my starters, and I absolutely love them! When I saw Baabara as part of the greet the new Mayor crowd, I instantly had to keep her (I love sheep and she was adorable ♥)
And that was when I decided to stop town resetting xD even though I didn't want Apples to be my starter fruit in the beginning... I grew to like my Apple trees anyways.

Although they're not Tier 6, all four of these villagers are Tier 5 and they're all my dreamies c:


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

Camofrog, he's underrated. I love his camoflauge design plus his saying "You can't see me."


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

Papi. I've never seen him being sold on the forums anywhere and he's one of my last dreamies to obtain.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 16, 2016)

Ava, Benedict, Bangle, Robin...these are dreamies/fav villagers and they are all low tiered. But I love them regardless c:


----------

